# looking for a good detailer n.e?



## jonathan30 (May 21, 2010)

Good detailer near hartlepool??
Looking at getting my 07 dolphin grey tt done, dont think i up to it myself to be honest, as i honestly think im too impatient


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

I've used CarSpa in Thornaby a few times to get some scratches removed and they have done a fantastic job.

They always have some expensive cars in, getting worked on - which in my opinion vouches for the quality of their work.

Ask for Darren - he did mine  Full detail is about £300.

Saj


----------



## boro-tt (Oct 9, 2008)

A mate of mine runs his own detailing business. He's based in Middlesbrough but has the ability to travel to the car.

Put getpolished into google and his website should be the first hit.

He did my old TT and I was very impressed, there are pics in the show and shine section somewhere and also on his website


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

A little further North but definately worth a ring

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=183950


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

You can try these guys.

http://nedetailing.co.uk/

I buy quite a few products from them and they seem switched on.


----------



## beckyrolf (May 7, 2009)

mav696 said:


> You can try these guys.
> 
> http://nedetailing.co.uk/
> 
> I buy quite a few products from them and they seem switched on.


Sorry to drag up a (fairly) old topic, but i can highly recommend David from NE Detailing, I work for Zymol Europe, and David is one of our licensed detailers. When he came to our head office for training you couldn't meet a nicer or more dedicated guy, and the results he gets are astounding. If you give him a ring tell him Becky from Zymol sent you and i'm sure he'll sort you out a good deal :wink:


----------



## chrishumes (Jun 16, 2008)

he's gunna do my car this friday, will post up some pics then. seems like a decent guy


----------



## mav696 (May 21, 2006)

beckyrolf said:


> mav696 said:
> 
> 
> > You can try these guys.
> ...


Does that mean we can get discount from you Becky? :wink:


----------



## beckyrolf (May 7, 2009)

Of course! Anything to help out, this forum has been invaluable to me so anything i can give back i shall indeed!


----------



## chrishumes (Jun 16, 2008)

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/forum/vie ... ht=#120750

im happy with this.......another thumbs up for dave


----------



## abz001 (Jun 15, 2008)

Remember prism detailing have a deal in place where we give a percentage back to the TT forum and we offer services at discounted rates, as agreed with Nick and Jae. www.prismdetailing.co.uk


----------



## jollyjack (Jan 29, 2010)

Hi 
Has anyone been on the NE detailing website recently?
Just I tried to check it out as I was looking for a detailer in the local area and all I got was a forbidden error message.
Put NE detailing into Yell and nothing.

Anyone have any other contact info?


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

jollyjack said:


> Hi
> Has anyone been on the NE detailing website recently?
> Just I tried to check it out as I was looking for a detailer in the local area and all I got was a forbidden error message.
> Put NE detailing into Yell and nothing.
> ...


They're on facebook if you have an account


----------



## jollyjack (Jan 29, 2010)

I don't have a facebook account but my son does so will get him to check it out.

Thanks for the advice


----------



## jollyjack (Jan 29, 2010)

The website is now:

http://www.northeastdetailing.co.uk

8)


----------

